# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  چطور با Python برای سیستم عامل Android  برنامه نویسیم؟

## Mousavmousab

سلام

دوستان چند IDE برای Python معرفی کنید و ضمناٌ من نمی دونم چطور با python برای موبایل (اندروید) برنامه بنویسم؟ 
هر کسی هر اطلاعی داره لطف کنه کمک کنه. شاید این Page به درد دیگران هم بخوره
اگه دوستان کمک کنن صفحه ی جامعی بشه !!!!

----------


## n.nowroozi

IDE که زیاده من خودم از eclipse eric و geany استفاده میکنم.
برای اندروید هم گزینه هایی که هست Kivy ، PYQT هست واسه gui نویسی . و واسه اسکریپت نویسی هم sl4a هست . میتونید به شکل webview هم کار کنید.
من خودم از Kivy استفاده میکنم. البته اگه QT خروجی  APK درست حسابی بده  ترجیحم اینه که با QT کد بزنم قطعا خیلی کاملتر از KIVY هست. QT یک کتابخانه necessitas داره که واسه اندروید برای اجرا بهش نیاز داره . اما تا جایی که من تلاش کردم نمیشد این رو داخل پکیج APK گذاشت بعد از نصب خودش باید مستقیم وصل میشد این کتابخونه ۱۰ مگی رو متناسب با نسخه آندروید دانلود میکرد، که یکم آزاردهنده هست واسه کاربر اگه کسی این مشکل رو حل کرده بگه منم سوییچ کنم روی QT .
kivy هم یک فریم ورک جدید و در اول راهه اما کارت رو راه میندازه و خروجی ای که میده به تنهایی کار میکنه.

----------


## khosroanjam

اقا این IDE حرف نداره با جاوا نوشتنش

http://www.jetbrains.com/

----------


## Salar Moghaddam

> اقا این IDE حرف نداره با جاوا نوشتنش
> 
> http://www.jetbrains.com/


 چرا به eclipse با افزونه ی pydev کفر میورزی؟ :دی

----------


## mtn677

> چرا به eclipse با افزونه ی pydev کفر میورزی؟ :دی


یعنی چی کفر می ورزی.

----------


## Salar Moghaddam

> یعنی چی کفر می ورزی.


یعنی شما می تونید به رایگان و بدون کرک از IDE بزرگی مثل eclipse با افزونه ی PyDev یه محیط توسعه ی فوق العاده قدرتمند داشته باشی که قابلیت های توسعه وب و دیباگینگ و ... بدون هزینه در اختیار شما قرار میده(یعنی قابلیت های خیلی بیشتری نسبت به نسخه ی کامیونیتی میده)
 اگر هم حوصله ی کانفیگ IDE رو ندارید میتونید از Aptana استفاده کنید که در واقع همونه منتها کانفیگ شدش

----------


## hrb921

> IDE که زیاده من خودم از eclipse eric و geany استفاده میکنم.
> برای اندروید هم گزینه هایی که هست Kivy ، PYQT هست واسه gui نویسی . و واسه اسکریپت نویسی هم sl4a هست . میتونید به شکل webview هم کار کنید.
> من خودم از Kivy استفاده میکنم. البته اگه QT خروجی  APK درست حسابی بده  ترجیحم اینه که با QT کد بزنم قطعا خیلی کاملتر از KIVY هست. QT یک کتابخانه necessitas داره که واسه اندروید برای اجرا بهش نیاز داره . اما تا جایی که من تلاش کردم نمیشد این رو داخل پکیج APK گذاشت بعد از نصب خودش باید مستقیم وصل میشد این کتابخونه ۱۰ مگی رو متناسب با نسخه آندروید دانلود میکرد، که یکم آزاردهنده هست واسه کاربر اگه کسی این مشکل رو حل کرده بگه منم سوییچ کنم روی QT .
> kivy هم یک فریم ورک جدید و در اول راهه اما کارت رو راه میندازه و خروجی ای که میده به تنهایی کار میکنه.


دوست عزیز اگه امکانش هست اموزشی در مورد کار با kivy تهیه کنی و قرار بدی 
خیلی ممنون و متشکرم :قلب:   :قلب:

----------


## hrb921

ide  pycharm  هم یک IDE بسیار قدرت مند و سادس که مخصوص پایتونه می تونید از اون استفاده کنید :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------

